# GSOD TiVo Premiere HD DVR Model TCD746320



## tp1665 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Forum,

I have been reading many posts regarding what needs to be done to hopefully recover my premiere's HD data, my wife wants to try and recover all of her shows. 

I understand the general scheme:
An imaging run and maybe a copy run using DVR bars and would kindly ask for help with an image for this model. 

This is my first Tivo HD fail and I have been a TIVO user since 2002 or so. So this is my first real venture into really fixing a unit on my own. 

I have a 1 TB upgrade WD from newegg on the way ($61) and know I will eventually need another tool to expand the drives useful size w/ jmfs.

feel free to mail me: tsp1665 via yahoo.

unrelated side question.. is there any way to make a tivo premiere default to a given channel at startup? 

Many thanks

Tim


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tp1665 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I have been reading many posts regarding what needs to be done to hopefully recover my premiere's HD data, my wife wants to try and recover all of her shows.
> 
> ...


If you pull the power on a Premiere, all tuners will be set to that channel when you apply power.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Are you trying to save it or rebuild it from scratch?

The first option calls for jmfs, the second option is something I can help you with.


----------



## tp1665 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, very good question.
I wanted to try and save it, but am not sure that will work. So a clean image rebuild is my second option and last resort and I wanted to be ready for that. 
I have just downloaded the set of WD drive utilities that I hope can test the currently "failed" drive.

I just do not know how often GSOD drives digital files can be recovered and how well I can test in the current state/format. 

I figured I would be able to create a fresh image then copy the hopefully intact files/media into that. 

I still need to get out and get a darn torx tool that I do not own to remove the drive out of the Tivo housing. Maybe I am really wrong in my assumptions on the total workflow/processes. 

Thanks for the quick response.
I just was trying to get all my ducks in a row.

Tim


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I sent you a PM with a link to a clean image. Hopefully you won't need it.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tp1665 said:


> Well, very good question.
> I wanted to try and save it, but am not sure that will work. So a clean image rebuild is my second option and last resort and I wanted to be ready for that.
> I have just downloaded the set of WD drive utilities that I hope can test the currently "failed" drive.
> 
> ...


The HDD in my XL4 expired with GSOD, after only 2 years and never more than 25% used.
Tivo was stuck in a boot loop....

Tried to "fix" the drive with the WD tool kit, no joy.
But, if you have time, it can't hurt to try; if it works and TiVo boots up.
You might be able to clone the data to the new drive, saving the recordings.

My case, had to install a clean image to get the new hdd to work.


----------



## rover4 (Jul 14, 2015)

Could someone PM me a link to a clean image for a Tivo TCD746320 (Premiere)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rover4 said:


> Could someone PM me a link to a clean image for a Tivo TCD746320 (Premiere)? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey Guys, been reading up here to try and salvage my broken TCD746320. It's got the GSOD and would like to format a new replacement drive. May I also get a copy of an image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rtpn60 said:


> Hey Guys, been reading up here to try and salvage my broken TCD746320. It's got the GSOD and would like to format a new replacement drive. May I also get a copy of an image?


PM sent.


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Excellent, Thanx! Although familiar with computers this will be my first Tivo encounter. Now need to download winmfs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rtpn60 said:


> Excellent, Thanx! Although familiar with computers this will be my first Tivo encounter. Now need to download winmfs.


WinMFS is only good for Series 1, 2, and 3 TiVos.

Premieres are Series 4s.

(If you don't know what you're doing you can screw up an S4 drive with WinMFS)

If someone sends you a link for a Premiere backup, it probably needs to be restored via DvrBARS.

Here's the thread where you can learn about it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

wow.. Thanx for the heads up. I was having issues getting the software to see the new 1TB drive. I downloaded DvrBARS and am now backing up the original drive (that failed). I was trying to create a new drive without using the old one. I'll keep reading and see if I can get this thing back on line.


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've downloaded DvrBARS and was able to actually backup the old, dead Tivo hard drive (with errors). I also have the TCD746320.vhd image downloaded.

The issue is the DvrBARS will not write to the new unformatted drive regardless of which image I choose? DvrBARS sees both images for source and then sees both old and new drives for the target but when I try to write to the new drive I keep getting WriteFail Error 0x00000013...

I noticed on the bottom of the screen it states format is unknown - "\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1:931.51GB, unknown"

What am I missing?


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

and now.. the rest of the story... 

I forgot to bring the drive on-line in disk manager.  I was afraid of doing anything to the drive in fear of screwing something up BUT I guess it does have to be online. duh....


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm getting so close... 

I was able to use the image downloaded here to get my box back to a factory setup (THANX GUYS!) but now it won't record anything? Everything works fine as far as viewing channels, setting up recorded programs, etc. But I never see the record light come on and there's nothing in "my shows". I tried to just hit record on a channel, nothing. 

When I look at the diags screen the HD doesn't seem to have an ID number? Is there something Tivo must do from there end when you replace a hard drive?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

rtpn60 said:


> I'm getting so close...
> 
> I was able to use the image downloaded here to get my box back to a factory setup (THANX GUYS!) but now it won't record anything? Everything works fine as far as viewing channels, setting up recorded programs, etc. But I never see the record light come on and there's nothing in "my shows". I tried to just hit record on a channel, nothing.
> 
> When I look at the diags screen the HD doesn't seem to have an ID number? Is there something Tivo must do from there end when you replace a hard drive?


You have to do a Clear & Delete Everything to "marry" the software on the hard drive to the TiVo Service Number on the unit's motherboard.


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanx David,

I saw that in several threads but when doing all the drive work never saw that in any of the processes or software? Then it dawned on my it was a Tivo thing and found it in the Tivo menu system. 

It's in process now, Thanx again.


----------



## rtpn60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kewl.. Success! 

I had to reset it up but the paring was ok and I the cable card still works on all my premium channels! :up:

Now on to upgrade the working Tivo box in the living room.


----------



## mjn2110 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dear all,

Could someone share the image with me too? 

To explain my predicament, and see if my reasoning makes sense, here goes:

I've been trying to fix my Model TCD746320, and found this thread. My TiVo has a similar problem: the loop of GSOD, restart, GSOD, restart, unable to kickstart. I assumed the problem is the hard drive, so I tried to save the drive using ddrescue on Ubuntu. ddrescue ran fine but the new drive has the exact same problem/behavior as the old drive.

So either the software is busted and I need a new image, or something other than the hard drive is broken?

I would be hugely appreciative if you could share the image with me, to see if I can salvage this machine.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mjn2110 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Could someone share the image with me too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mjn2110 (Feb 11, 2016)

Perfect! This image worked with an old laptop drive I had (wanted to test that the drive was the culprit before committing to buy something else). The picture was a little choppy sometimes, which I am guessing was related to the drive not being made for AV use? In any event, no more GSOD loop. I've ordered a 2TB WD20EURS.

Thank you so much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mjn2110 said:


> Perfect! This image worked with an old laptop drive I had (wanted to test that the drive was the culprit before committing to buy something else). The picture was a little choppy sometimes, which I am guessing was related to the drive not being made for AV use? In any event, no more GSOD loop. I've ordered a 2TB WD20EURS.
> 
> Thank you so much!


The choppy picture could just be CPU overload. Premieres are fairly underpowered, and it has to upgrade the OS (not to mention indexing two guide downloads). Even if you push the process by forcing a few daily calls it will probably be overwhelmed for the first 5-6 hours.


----------



## djtv (Feb 13, 2016)

As luck would have it, my model TCD746320 just died this week. I have a spare hard drive, but need the image. Would you be willing to share with me as well?

Thank you


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

You will probably get it faster if you post here in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261&page=44


----------



## djtv (Feb 13, 2016)

MeInDallas said:


> You will probably get it faster if you post here in this thread:


Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

djtv said:


> As luck would have it, my model TCD746320 just died this week. I have a spare hard drive, but need the image. Would you be willing to share with me as well?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mp5cartman (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am new here and wondering if this is the right place to ask. I have a Premiere TCD746320. My TiVo has been sitting in the closet for roughly 2 months now because I got the Green screen and leaving it to do its thing did not fix it. Looks like I'll have to install a new harddrive. Unfortunately I do not have a backup img of the stock harddrive, so I would like to ask if somebody could help me out. Thank you so much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mp5cartman said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and wondering if this is the right place to ask. I have a Premiere TCD746320. My TiVo has been sitting in the closet for roughly 2 months now because I got the Green screen and leaving it to do its thing did not fix it. Looks like I'll have to install a new harddrive. Unfortunately I do not have a backup img of the stock harddrive, so I would like to ask if somebody could help me out. Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## mp5cartman (Feb 20, 2016)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much! I was able to revive my Premiere and go with a bigger HD!


----------



## mtn_man (Feb 25, 2016)

Good evening everyone - Could someone please PM me a link to an image for a Tivo TCD746320 (Premiere) that works with a 2TB drive? Is that an altered image? Also is DvrBARS the best way to conduct the restore? 

thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mtn_man said:


> Good evening everyone - Could someone please PM me a link to an image for a Tivo TCD746320 (Premiere) that works with a 2TB drive? Is that an altered image? Also is DvrBARS the best way to conduct the restore?
> 
> thank you in advance!


PM sent. It's for a 320GB drive, but you can use jmfs to expand it to 2TB.

If you have Windows 7 or later, you could mount the VHD image file (read only please) in Disk Manager and use something like dd to xerox the virtual drive to your new drive, but it would take a lot longer. DvrBARS has a quick restore method that only writes the sectors that actually have information, and a ton of safeguards to prevent you from overwriting the wrong disk.


----------



## Jkhops (Jan 1, 2017)

Does anyone know where I might be able to locate a clean disc image for a TCD746320?
Thank you,
Happy New year!


----------



## hayfzj (Jan 2, 2017)

My Tivo TCD746320 also just died. Can someone please PM me an image? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hinky3 (Jan 3, 2017)

My Tivo TCD746320 also just died. Can someone please PM me an image? Thanks in advance


----------



## catbastet (Mar 31, 2006)

I was hoping to find a way to get an image for my TCD746320. The hard drive is far too damaged to copy to a new drive


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

catbastet said:


> I was hoping to find a way to get an image for my TCD746320. The hard drive is far too damaged to copy to a new drive


See post #32 above, pm the well-known member.


----------

